# [SOLVED] Linux Kernel 3.6 - No more wireless

## wichtounet

Hi, 

I tried to update to the Linux 3.6 kernel today, but I'm having issue with wireless. I have a Intel Centrino 6200 AGN card on a Thinkpad W510. I use the iwlwifi driver from intel (not compiled as a module). I tried to keep the same configuration from one kernel to the other. 

I'm no pro in network, so perhaps it is a simple issue that I do not understand, but I already spent some hours looking for a solution without success. 

There are no errors during the kernel boot neither in wicd boot. I can see my card in lspci with no problems. 

Apparently my interface is not recognized as wireless: 

 *Quote:*   

> iwconfig 
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions. 
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions. 
> ...

 

If I try to run wpa_supplicant, I have some ioctl issues that says invalid argument. I thought it was related to cryptographic libraries, but I verified, the options of both kernels are exactly the same. 

If I just change my kernel in grub, it works well without any change in configuration between the two. 

I don't really know where to find a useful log for that. I would like a precise error  :Sad: 

Does someone have an idea of the problem ? Or does someone has an idea about where to look like to find more information about my problem ? 

Thanks a lot and sorry for the lack of information, but I don't know where to search  :Sad: 

BaptisteLast edited by wichtounet on Sun Oct 07, 2012 1:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Does 

```
lspci -k
```

 show iwlwifi as module and driver in use for the Intel Centrino 6200 AGN? Does 

```
ifconfig -a 
```

 show wlan0? If so does 

```
ifconfig
```

 show wlan0?  Does

```
 ls /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode
```

show the firmware present? Does help in menuconfig for  *Quote:*   

> <M>   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi)

  show  *Quote:*   

> Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && PCI [=y] && MAC80211 [=m] && HAS_IOMEM [=y] 

  and  *Quote:*   

> Selects: FW_LOADER [=y] && NEW_LEDS [=m] && LEDS_CLASS [=m] && LEDS_TRIGGERS [=m] && MAC80211_LEDS [=m] && IWLDVM [=m]

 m or y acceptable. n needs correction to m or y.

```
rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

On reboot udev will rewrite it for the devices.

Did you copy the prior config for use on the new kernel? If so did you use make oldconfig to bring it in? 

dmesg is your best log for this problem. open /var/log/dmesg with a text editor and search for wlan0 and iwlwifi and mac80211.

----------

## chithanh

```
 wlan0 no wireless extensions. 
```

It sees your wireless, just iwconfig needs the legacy wireless extensions which are disabled by default for any modern nl80211 based driver.

Use iw instead of iwconfig, or if you depend on wireless-tools for whatever reason enable CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT in your kernel. wpa_supplicant should be passed the -Dnl80211 parameter.

```
# iw dev wlan0 scan
```

----------

## wichtounet

Thanks a lot for your help. 

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Does 
> 
> ```
> lspci -k
> ```
> ...

 

yes it does. 

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)
> 
>     Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 2x2 AGN
> 
>     Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

 

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Does 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a 
> ```
> ...

 

Both do:

 *Quote:*   

> $ ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f0:de:f1:48:2b:18
> 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Does
> 
> ```
>  ls /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, it is present. 

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Does help in menuconfig for  *Quote:*   <M>   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi)  show  *Quote:*   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && PCI [=y] && MAC80211 [=m] && HAS_IOMEM [=y]   and  *Quote:*   Selects: FW_LOADER [=y] && NEW_LEDS [=m] && LEDS_CLASS [=m] && LEDS_TRIGGERS [=m] && MAC80211_LEDS [=m] && IWLDVM [=m] m or y acceptable. n needs correction to m or y.

 

Everything is to "y". 

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> ```
> ...

 

I tried it, didn't change anything. 

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Did you copy the prior config for use on the new kernel? If so did you use make oldconfig to bring it in? 

 

No, I did the configuration myself from scratch. 

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> dmesg is your best log for this problem. open /var/log/dmesg with a text editor and search for wlan0 and iwlwifi and mac80211.

 

Here is what I foud in it: 

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.699233] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
> 
> [    0.699339] NetLabel: Initializing
> 
> [    0.699340] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
> ...

 

I emerged iw and tried it: 

iw list

```
Wiphy phy0

   Band 1:

      Capabilities: 0x872

         HT20/HT40

         Static SM Power Save

         RX Greenfield

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         No DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

      Frequencies:

         * 2412 MHz [1] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2417 MHz [2] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2422 MHz [3] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2427 MHz [4] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2432 MHz [5] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2437 MHz [6] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2442 MHz [7] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2447 MHz [8] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2452 MHz [9] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2457 MHz [10] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2462 MHz [11] (15.0 dBm)

         * 2467 MHz [12] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

         * 2472 MHz [13] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

      Bitrates (non-HT):

         * 1.0 Mbps

         * 2.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

         * 5.5 Mbps (short preamble supported)

         * 11.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

         * 6.0 Mbps

         * 9.0 Mbps

         * 12.0 Mbps

         * 18.0 Mbps

         * 24.0 Mbps

         * 36.0 Mbps

         * 48.0 Mbps

         * 54.0 Mbps

   Band 2:

      Capabilities: 0x872

         HT20/HT40

         Static SM Power Save

         RX Greenfield

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         No DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

      Frequencies:

         * 5180 MHz [36] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

         * 5200 MHz [40] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

         * 5220 MHz [44] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

         * 5240 MHz [48] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

         * 5260 MHz [52] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5280 MHz [56] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5300 MHz [60] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5320 MHz [64] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5500 MHz [100] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5520 MHz [104] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5540 MHz [108] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5560 MHz [112] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5580 MHz [116] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5600 MHz [120] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5620 MHz [124] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5640 MHz [128] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5660 MHz [132] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5680 MHz [136] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5700 MHz [140] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

         * 5745 MHz [149] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

         * 5765 MHz [153] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

         * 5785 MHz [157] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

         * 5805 MHz [161] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

         * 5825 MHz [165] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

      Bitrates (non-HT):

         * 6.0 Mbps

         * 9.0 Mbps

         * 12.0 Mbps

         * 18.0 Mbps

         * 24.0 Mbps

         * 36.0 Mbps

         * 48.0 Mbps

         * 54.0 Mbps

   max # scan SSIDs: 20

   max scan IEs length: 95 bytes

   Coverage class: 0 (up to 0m)

   Supported Ciphers:

      * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1)

      * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5)

      * TKIP (00-0f-ac:2)

      * CCMP (00-0f-ac:4)

   Available Antennas: TX 0 RX 0

   Supported interface modes:

       * IBSS

       * managed

       * monitor

   software interface modes (can always be added):

       * monitor

   interface combinations are not supported

   Supported commands:

       * new_interface

       * set_interface

       * new_key

       * new_beacon

       * new_station

       * set_bss

       * authenticate

       * associate

       * deauthenticate

       * disassociate

       * join_ibss

       * remain_on_channel

       * set_tx_bitrate_mask

       * action

       * frame_wait_cancel

       * set_wiphy_netns

       * set_channel

       * set_wds_peer

       * Unknown command (84)

       * Unknown command (87)

       * Unknown command (85)

       * connect

       * disconnect

   Supported TX frame types:

       * IBSS: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

       * managed: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

       * AP: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

       * AP/VLAN: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

       * mesh point: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

       * P2P-client: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

       * P2P-GO: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

   Supported RX frame types:

       * IBSS: 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0

       * managed: 0x0040 0x00d0

       * AP: 0x0000 0x0020 0x0040 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0

       * AP/VLAN: 0x0000 0x0020 0x0040 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0

       * mesh point: 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0

       * P2P-client: 0x0040 0x00d0

       * P2P-GO: 0x0000 0x0020 0x0040 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0

   Device supports RSN-IBSS.

   HT Capability overrides:

       * MCS: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

       * maximum A-MSDU length

       * supported channel width

       * short GI for 40 MHz

       * max A-MPDU length exponent

       * min MPDU start spacing

   Device supports TX status socket option.

   Device supports HT-IBSS.
```

iw dev wlan0 scan

```
BSS 00:17:3f:58:ab:08 (on wlan0)

   TSF: 1736616386391 usec (20d, 02:23:36)

   freq: 2412

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -84.00 dBm

   last seen: 0 ms ago

   SSID: JTs

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 

   DS Parameter set: channel 1

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

BSS 00:11:50:94:71:97 (on wlan0)

   TSF: 739367936395 usec (8d, 13:22:47)

   freq: 2412

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy QoS ShortSlotTime (0x0611)

   signal: -87.00 dBm

   last seen: 3221 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: pierrot_maison

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 

   DS Parameter set: channel 1

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 6.0* 9.0 12.0* 18.0 24.0* 36.0 48.0 54.0 

BSS 48:5b:39:e7:ca:ed (on wlan0)

   TSF: 1244825023756 usec (14d, 09:47:05)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -75.00 dBm

   last seen: 0 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: Yellow Apple

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   ERP: <no flags>

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x187c

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX Greenfield

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 6

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 1

       * HT protection: nonmember

       * non-GF present: 1

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS 00:18:3f:8b:ac:41 (on wlan0)

   TSF: 994840687280 usec (11d, 12:20:40)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -62.00 dBm

   last seen: 0 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: FreeKucho

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 6.0 9.0 11.0* 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 11] @ 27 dBm

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

BSS 00:25:9c:36:b3:9e (on wlan0)

   TSF: 382813930561920 usec (4430d, 17:12:10)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -74.00 dBm

   last seen: 3073 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: alikopter

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: 00000000-0000-1000-0000-00259c36b39e

       * Manufacturer: Linksys Inc.

       * Model: WRT54G2

       * Model Number: v1.5.01

       * Serial Number: 0

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: WRT54G2

       * Config methods: Label, PBC

       * RF Bands: 0x1

BSS e8:6d:52:40:7e:f0 (on wlan0)

   TSF: 586787776240 usec (6d, 18:59:47)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -84.00 dBm

   last seen: 0 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: ATT808

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x187c

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX Greenfield

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 6

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: non-HT mixed

       * non-GF present: 0

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS 00:1d:6a:be:bc:59 (on wlan0)

   TSF: 4613429116 usec (0d, 01:16:53)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -79.00 dBm

   last seen: 3038 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: chin m

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 6.0 9.0 11.0* 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: 96707b86-01c9-df14-fbe6-001d6abebc59

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Manufacturer: Airlink

       * Model: AR430W

       * Model Number: AR430W

       * Serial Number: 00000000

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: AR430W

       * Config methods: Ethernet, Label, Display, PBC

       * Selected Registrar: 0x0

BSS 00:03:93:e8:5c:81 (on wlan0)

   TSF: 100439956230 usec (1d, 03:53:59)

   freq: 2462

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -82.00 dBm

   last seen: 0 ms ago

   SSID: birdman's Network

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 

   DS Parameter set: channel 11

   ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

BSS 00:1d:d1:72:17:a0 (on wlan0)

   TSF: 47386188446 usec (0d, 13:09:46)

   freq: 2462

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime APSD (0x0c11)

   signal: -61.00 dBm

   last seen: 0 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: HOME-17A2

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 9.0 18.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 11

   ERP: Use_Protection Barker_Preamble_Mode

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 12.0 24.0 48.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x0c

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         No DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 32767 bytes (exponent: 0x002)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 11

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: nonmember

       * non-GF present: 1

       * OBSS non-GF present: 0

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 11] @ 16 dBm

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: 28802880-2880-1880-a880-001dd17217a0

       * Manufacturer: ARRIS

       * Model: TG862G

       * Model Number: RT2860

       * Serial Number: 12345678

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: ARRIS TG862 Router

       * Config methods: Label, PBC

       * RF Bands: 0x1

BSS c0:3f:0e:b4:5b:98 (on wlan0)

   TSF: 1693709159042 usec (19d, 14:28:29)

   freq: 2462

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -72.00 dBm

   last seen: 0 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: ShellaNet

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5 11.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 11

   ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x187c

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX Greenfield

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 11

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: non-HT mixed

       * non-GF present: 0

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Selected Registrar: 0x0

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: 2f89944a-43fa-f278-f97d-4a6b6730ccf3

       * Manufacturer: NETGEAR, Inc.

       * Model: WNR2000v2

       * Model Number: WNR2000v2

       * Serial Number: 01

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: WNR2000v2

       * Config methods: Label, PBC

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS e0:91:f5:bf:80:6f (on wlan0)

   TSF: 160024938729 usec (1d, 20:27:04)

   freq: 2417

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -84.00 dBm

   last seen: 0 ms ago

   SSID: Fantasia

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0* 9.0 12.0* 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 2

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 11] @ 27 dBm

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 24.0* 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x114e

         HT20/HT40

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT40 SGI

         RX STBC 1-stream

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-7

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 2

       * secondary channel offset: above

       * STA channel width: any

       * RIFS: 1

       * HT protection: no

       * non-GF present: 0

       * OBSS non-GF present: 0

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: 00000000-0000-1000-0000-e091f5bf806f

       * Manufacturer: Netgear, Inc.

       * Model: WNR1000v2

       * Model Number: V2H1

       * Serial Number: none

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: WNR1000v2-VC(Wireless AP-2.4G)

       * Config methods: Ethernet, Label, PBC

       * RF Bands: 0x3

BSS c0:3f:0e:8d:2b:72 (on wlan0)

   TSF: 1681100166 usec (0d, 00:28:01)

   freq: 2417

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -85.00 dBm

   last seen: 3168 ms ago

   SSID: FABER

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 2

   TIM: DTIM Count 1 DTIM Period 2 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0

   ERP: <no flags>

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x11cc

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT40 SGI

         TX STBC

         RX STBC 1-stream

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 2

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 1

       * HT protection: no

       * non-GF present: 0

       * OBSS non-GF present: 0

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * UUID: 00000000-0000-1000-0000-c03f0e8d2b72

       * RF Bands: 0x3

BSS 4c:e6:76:a9:1e:a4 (on wlan0)

   TSF: 521091266124 usec (6d, 00:44:51)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble SpectrumMgmt ShortSlotTime (0x0531)

   signal: -86.00 dBm

   last seen: 0 ms ago

   SSID: 1707 sacramento

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   Power constraint: 0 dB

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x13cc

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT40 SGI

         TX STBC

         RX STBC 3-streams

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 6

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: nonmember

       * non-GF present: 0

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: 640bf945-8adf-59e1-aa61-3528a4c8d8da

       * Manufacturer: DD-WRT

       * Model: WHR-HP-G300N

       * Model Number: 0

       * Serial Number: 12345

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: DD-WRT

       * Config methods: Label, Display, Keypad

       * RF Bands: 0x1

BSS 00:03:2f:2b:5c:df (on wlan0)

   TSF: 602310860855 usec (6d, 23:18:30)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -82.00 dBm

   last seen: 3054 ms ago

   SSID: sockmonkey

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 12.0 24.0 36.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 1 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 9.0 18.0 48.0 54.0
```

I didn't see anything of interest in that stuff  :Sad: 

Does someone have another idea ? Or perhaps, does someone understand the outputs better than me   :Embarassed:  ?

Thanks

Baptiste

----------

## chithanh

The output looks totally fine. The kernel detects and drives your wireless correctly. wpa_supplicant does spew some errors, but that is normal. Just make sure that it is called with -Dnl80211 parameter.

----------

## wichtounet

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> The output looks totally fine. The kernel detects and drives your wireless correctly. wpa_supplicant does spew some errors, but that is normal. Just make sure that it is called with -Dnl80211 parameter.

 

The thing is that it works when I switch my kernel with the exact same configuration. So, imho, I doesn't comes from configuration flag ?

----------

## DONAHUE

anything at /var/log/wicd ?

have you poked around the wicd gui? you can set nl80211 as driver there and order connection

your iw output is missing the magic word  *Quote:*   

> associated

   as in  *Quote:*   

> BSS 00:01:f5:b7:18:5b (on wlan0) -- associated

 shown versus bss for my router

@chitanh thanks for introducing iw

----------

## wichtounet

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> anything at /var/log/wicd ?

 

Nothing of interest. There are only a line about the fact that no network has been detected...

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> have you poked around the wicd gui? you can set nl80211 as driver there and order connection

 

Yes, I tried to change the driver from wext to nl80211, but it didn't change anything. 

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> your iw output is missing the magic word  *Quote:*   associated   as in  *Quote:*   BSS 00:01:f5:b7:18:5b (on wlan0) -- associated shown versus bss for my router

 

You're right. When I'm running my 3.5.4 kernel, it has the associated magic work in it. What can I do "associate" it ?

----------

## DONAHUE

does menuconfig have? *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> --- Networking support                                                             
> 
>       Networking options  --->                                                     
> ...

 

----------

## wichtounet

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> does menuconfig have? *Quote:*   
> 
> [*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility 

 

Oh my gosh... I'm such a moron... It was disabled  :Sad: 

Thank you to have pointed that out and sorry for having wasted your time with such a stupid mistake   :Embarassed: 

Thanks

Baptiste

----------

## DONAHUE

After the recompile please try both wext and nl80211 drivers with wicd and post your findings.

----------

## chithanh

```
 [*] cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility
```

Using that is generally not optimal. This is why the kernel disables it by default. Wireless extensions exist only for legacy compatibility, and they will not offer regulatory domain support among other things (so you will be in "world" domain with limited txpower and passive scanning only). Finding what still uses wext and switching it to nl80211 would be a better idea.

----------

## DONAHUE

@ wichtounet

does wicd and 3.6 kernel work with [*] cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility compiled in?

 with driver wext?

 with driver nl80211?

----------

## DONAHUE

@chithanh

Possibly the nl80211 driver doesn't use the extensions and doesn't care if they are available.

Even with [*] cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility, going to nl80211 driver did increase my reported bits per second from 150 to 240. Thanks for that.

Edited to remove statement that  *Quote:*   

> [ ] cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

  was preventing selecting iwlwifi.

----------

## wichtounet

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> @ wichtounet
> 
> does wicd and 3.6 kernel work with [*] cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility compiled in?
> 
>  with driver wext?
> ...

 

Yes, everything works fine with both driver from wicd.

----------

